# Green Vehicles



## cdtomlinson (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone seen www.greenvehicles.com ? It is a $20,000 100 mile range, 80MPH 3 wheeled 2 seater made in California. Maybe we can become mainstream soon, if people are actually going to produce such a thing at a price more can afford. I still like the idea of building my own, but this is interesting.

Can this be moved to Production EV's?


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

Even supposing the frame on one of those is solid enough to survive a crash it has no crumple zones.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I know a Chinese import when I see one. Maybe those are imported to California, but they are made off shore. 99% positive of that.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Make that 99.9% sure

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/209702785/Electric_Car_SH8500QZ_T_.html

Not saying that just because its made in china that its a bad vehicle, but if there is a claim made that the vehicle is built in california......well its simply not true.


----------



## cdtomlinson (Apr 3, 2009)

It sure looks like it. Maybe it is a California company importing them. If is from China, I'm not interested in it at any price, if there is a way to buy it made ANYWHERE else. I guess if it is from China, we should see them in Walmart soon?


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

cdtomlinson - "I guess if it is from China, we should see them in Walmart soon?"
LOL I guess we will.


----------

